# Tinctorius Cobalts not breeding



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi,
these are my tincts. They are approximately 15 months old. Temp is around 24-25 degrees celcius

My two females are enormous. I am pretty sure they are full of eggs. It has been more than 3 months now that they look full. 

I feed them criquets, ffs, bean weevils and spring tails!

What could be the reason behind the fact that my female is not caressing the male and thus enticing the breeding?


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Try keeping them as a pair. I have heard of people splitting up their females and "sharing" the male between the two every other month or so.
Scott


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Are you misting them? Have done a dry cycle(quit misting, and cut feeding down to one or 2 times a week for 2-4 weeks? Try moving them to the floor for a day or two(lowering the temperature). Play calls for them. There are a ton of things to try. And just give them time!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

are you sure you have a pair? is yoru male calling?


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for your answers all! Boombotty, my friend also told me to do that. Splitting up the group and leaving only one female with the male at the time. The reason I didn't do it is because i though that these would do okay in groups. I will try that and see what happens

Frogmanroth, I did the cycle and now they are in the rainy season! My females are huge and I am misting a lot. So I will continue on and see what happens

And Julio, I do believe I have a pair by the shape of the belly and toes. My male eats as mush as my female but his belly stays tight. My females have this ''two compartment'' thing in the belly. Maybe the picture doesn't show enough but let me tell you that they are about to explode with this kind of belly 

Thanks for the information I will keep you updated!

PS: I haven't heard the male calling nor any female caressing the male.


Rani


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

I had a 1.2 trio of Reginas that I thought were a 2.1. As soon as the male started calling, after 3.5 years of everyone being together, the two females wrestled non-stop. I seperated the females and had eggs two days later. 
Scott


----------



## skips (Dec 15, 2008)

Just from very recent personal experience. My cobalt pair had been together for two years before they started breeding. I've only ever heard the male call once. It's really soft, like a faint buzz. All of a sudden they just started a few months ago and now lay faithfully about once every couple weeks. This was after I let things go dry for a while and fed significantly less and then started misting and fed alot more. It's not like I hadnt tried it before though. I did even play them calling videos from youtube. In fact it was only when I gave up and took out there breeding hut that they started laying eggs on their feeding trey.


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

thx skips. 
That's it, the dry and rainy season: i tried. Where you keeping them in groups or just one male and one female?
The reason I am asking is that mine are in a 75 G aquarium type and therefore there is plenty of space. I doubt that there is aggression. I have never seen my females fight or anything nor my male calling. 

I guess it will just take some time and they will do it on their own.

Rani


----------



## skips (Dec 15, 2008)

dendrorani said:


> thx skips.
> That's it, the dry and rainy season: i tried. Where you keeping them in groups or just one male and one female?
> The reason I am asking is that mine are in a 75 G aquarium type and therefore there is plenty of space. I doubt that there is aggression. I have never seen my females fight or anything nor my male calling.
> 
> ...


Well, these were my first and only frogs. I collect alot of different things so space is tight. I had 3 juveniles in a roughly 2ftX1ftX2ft tall tank. One however died about a year ago because of the move to my unairconditioned dorm, probably coupled with me helicopter momming it and stressing it as it was dieing. Hindsight is 20/20. They only started to breed about 2.5 months ago after i'd long given up trying to breed them. I realized i'd been away and had not misted them for quite some time (its not really ever been a problem) and the person I had feeding them was feeding ALOT every day and had misted them regularly. I came back and I had eggs. I'm really not the person to ask PDF questions to though. I just wanted to share my experience because it was similar. If you need to know anything about scorpion or cockroach care though...Like I said though, I tried the rainy season, more food, thing with them multiple times with no success. You could say I tried and failed, but succeeded while trying to fail. I would say it'd be pretty surprising for a hardwired species like that to never breed at all. It just may take a while.


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

My experiences with breeding tincs have led to success using the following recipe:

- feed and mist a lot
- have a small container filled with water for soaking while egg laying/fertilizing
- have multiple egg laying spots in larger enclosures 

rinse and repeat.

One of my Giant Orange pair never used the one cocohut that's been laid out for them for over a year. I decided to put another petri dish under an wooden overhang by the back and they've laid on this spot twice in the past 2 weeks, ignoring the cocohut. My guess is that there is a comfort zone/ sweet spot that they we have to find. Some areas of our enclosures will sustain humidity a bit better and its just up to them to feel the ideal location/situation. Keep an eye on the flat surface you're using under the cocohut. Is it dry? is it too wet? is it too dirty? if so, clean or replace.

The soaking bowl is also essential because if the humidity level is not quite right, they can still manage to support the gel mass by soaking themselves. You can put it close to a laying site and can observe them taking turns. I have a citronella pair that will refuse to lay if their water bowl is dry, but once filled with water, eggs is almost on schedule two days later. I also believe that seeing a small body of water will induce them to breed and make them think that they have suitable deposit sites.

Retrospectively, I've had a pair of yellowbacks that will lay on any surface that can support the weight of the frogs and eggs. Each pair is different so you just have to pay attention to what they like to do. Like I said, there's a sweet spot with every pair.

It really depends on the frog so you may want to just try a couple of different things. Looks like your female is heavy and is ready to lay, but it's up to the male. Trios will work and sometimes they're just a breeding deterrent. Separate them and observe for a month. You may just get the results sooner than you'd expect.

Hope that helped.
E


----------



## qwertkb2d (Aug 14, 2007)

Lets see a full shot of your tank. I find tinks like open space and then areas where they can be in dense vegetation. My Azureus pair breeds weekly, but till recently kept laying eggs on the top of my pump which was hidden in the back corner. After moving the pump around I placed a petri dish with a umbrella of vegetation over it next to where they used to lay and sure enough eggs where I want em. Every other place I tried to get them to lay failed...they only like the one corner.

So I say find their spot.
Get the water flowing.
Remove extra female. 

Good luck!


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for the information. 

I will show you two pictures of the tank. It is a 75 g. 

The first picture was my tank before. It was really crowded, lots of drift wood, lots of plants. I figured they didnt have enough space to wander around the tank as tinc like to have some open space.

The second picture is now with a lot les plants because I wanted to see if they felt better with more floor space. Took out two drift woods and a lot of plants. I am planning on adding a very dense vegetation on the right side where there is no vegetation and adding a little pond in the front center of the tank to keep some shallow water available for the to soak.

Maybe my first setup was better? I had to try and change things to see if something would happen. 

As for the laying spots you can see the two little clay pots that always have a little water in them and they seem to really enjoy getting in there.

So here are the pictures. As for now I am removing my other female to see what happens.


Rani


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

add a ton of leaf litter and a water dish, your pothos should take off, 

changing the tank helps lots of times, but u need leaf litter to make them feel safe!

if the frogs dont feel safe they wont breed,


----------

